
VPN users more likely to steal content, says UK gov survey - alexellisuk
https://www.trustedreviews.com/news/vpn-users-more-likely-to-steal-content-says-uk-gov-survey-3989743
======
DanBC
All bleblorgs are red. Are all red things bleblorgs?

This anti-VPN framing is weird. The Government forces ISPs, via court orders,
to block some websites. To evade that ban you use a VPN.

Most pirates use VPNs, but not all VPN users are pirates. The piracy uses of
VPNs have ballooned since 2004 and the IP Enforcement Directive came into
force, but this isn't something inherent to VPN use.

------
shahedshah
It is this generalisation that creates a sense of danger. Not all VPN users
are performing illegal activity.

As a developer and working on sensitive contracts (inc. public services), I
would use a VPN to safeguard client data.

------
craftoman
Yeah right. Next time I'll go to a cafe and start using VPN just to secure
things up, I will come up with what government thinks about me.

